# Helmet Brands?



## Antigravity19 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey all,

I am looking at picking up my first helmet. 10+ years riding in the midwest it never felt necessary. Out west it seems like a good idea, seeing as my buddy was probably inches from a head injury today. Wound up being a seperated shoulder instead but makes you think a bit.

I know helmets are mostly personal fit, but are there some absolutely crappy or great brands. I do have some materials knowledge so I think in person I can tell crappy build quality, but any suggestions are helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

They are like boots. Try them on until you find ones you like. Just remember to get one that is certified.


----------



## Antigravity19 (Feb 7, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> They are like boots. Try them on until you find ones you like. Just remember to get one that is certified.


So no bubble rap system.. rip off. Ok. Will keep that in mind, any favorite to keep an eye out for? Deal season is upon us, and this is something I would like to get for a reasonable price. Went years scoffing at helmet wearers, but am now begrudgingly giving in to not being a vegetable due to my hobby.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Capix makes some good helmets for cheap, and the smith holt is a good one too


----------



## Antigravity19 (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone have a preference between standard and earcovering helmets?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

You want ear covers, gets cold. Red, Bern, and Protech. Not saying the Holt is bad just throwing it out there that it isn't exactly the safest one. I have it myself so by no means hating here. It even says it inside the helmet if you take the padding out.


----------



## Antigravity19 (Feb 7, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> You want ear covers, gets cold. Red, Bern, and Protech. Not saying the Holt is bad just throwing it out there that it isn't exactly the safest one. I have it myself so by no means hating here. It even says it inside the helmet if you take the padding out.


Thanks! By ear covers, I meant the hard variety. I am suprised how few cover the ears. Anyway gonna head out to a few stores tomorrow. My first western season pass starts tomorrow for the 2012(all)-2013.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I am not entirely sure what you mean. If you mean that the hard outer shell of the helmet covers the ears too then I'd go for it if you don't mind the look. You really want to cover the back of your head a lot. Notice the safer ones look really dumb. It's because they cover more of your head. Check out Giro. They may be Ski helmets, but they are one of the safest.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Smith, Bern, RED (Burton), Protech make some good helmets. 

Use the search feature on the forum. There is seriously a ton of information here.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Most i've seen around have soft ear covers, not hard (maybe ski racing has more of that full face thing going on). Bern has nice peaked design that covers more of the back of your head without look f-ing stupid.... imho

Protec used to be a bit basic but has gotten better.

Also, look for the cinch type adjusters at the back that you can get it fitting really nice... oh and yeah, your on the right track, it has to fit really well and be super comfortable, then you won't mind wearing it so much :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I like my new Bern, it is a Hard Hat, not a Helmet.

I would not buy another RED helmet. It just felt like a big turd from day one till I cracked it.

Smith and Giro make some pretty nice helms.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

second on my red helmet, i got a mutiny because it felt good at first.
now i hate it.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

i use the Giro G10. probably up there in cost but it's incredibly light compared to my previous helmet (it was a Red, forgot which one). i'm always getting comments by friends about how feathery it feels when they hold it for me. it's pretty much the reason i don't have much of a problem wearing one and sometimes i forget i even have it on until i tap my head lol.

the only bad thing is that i notice i have a higher head profile than some other helmets out there. might be an optical illusion or maybe i just have a bigger head than all my friends. i heard the Smith Vantage is a bit heavier but with a smaller profile. if you have money to spend go for one of those two.

all in all, if it's certified it'll protect your head. everything else is bells and whistles.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Pro Tec is super light.

Bern helmets is on Thryll.com right now.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

It's also a good thing if you can find something low profile enough to get your hood over it. Help on those pow days when it's dumping :thumbsup:


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

WhiskeyMilitia.com: Smith Maze Helmet - $44.99 - 55% off

Smith maze on sale 44.99 right now


----------



## Antigravity19 (Feb 7, 2012)

gprider_capita said:


> WhiskeyMilitia.com: Smith Maze Helmet - $44.99 - 55% off
> 
> Smith maze on sale 44.99 right now


Thanks for the link. Ordered mine in between times they were selling this, came up on whiskey again 5 minutes after I ordered. Ended up getting the Smith Variant off of steep and cheap. Might be a little heavier but it seems to get good reviews.


----------

